

Lego Announces Mindstorms EV3 - neya
http://aboutus.lego.com/en-us/news-room/2013/january/new-smarter-stronger-lego-mindstorms-ev3/

======
benzor
I have fond memories of spending entire weeks programming the old Mindstorms
NXT kits for an infamous undergrad ECE course at McGill... It's strange that
Lego markets this so heavily towards children when there's more than enough
complexity to keep a team of (adult) engineers having fun for months on end.

Since then, I've always wanted to buy myself one, but the steep price tag has
been holding me back. Still, Lego's design and product quality is superb, so
now that there's a brand new set of hardware coming out at the same price
point I just might bite the bullet.

------
ChuckMcM
Wow, nicely done Lego. Watching the evolution of this from Dr. Martin's "smart
brick" to today has been quite interesting. I've got one of the original
Mindstorms kits, this always struck me as an awesome way to get started in
embedded systems work, I hope Lego continues a tradition of being 'hacker
friendly' in the sense of allowing direct coding to the device.

------
carno
This looks superb, I can't wait to upgrade my NXT kit.

